

Wildcard Debuts a News-Reading App Designed for Mobile - jordancooper
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/11/wildcard-debuts-a-news-reading-app-designed-for-the-mobile-age/

======
jordancooper
Hackernews module is coming in next release...you'll be able to add it to your
Wildcard feed. Happy to talk product if anyone wants to dig in

